# Any good tutorials for getting Samba to work on ZFS



## cliffboss (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying FreeBSD out to see if it will work out for my file server that I am building. I have FreeBSD running in a VM right now, with a few disks in a raidz array. The one problem I am having is trying to get Samba to to allow me to write to my server from my windows machine. So are there any good tutorials for a noob to Unix environment to get samba setup correctly to work with ZFS?

Also on a side note: is there a good tutorial on getting sendmail to relay messages to a external email (Hotmail, GMail)?

Thanks,

Cliffboss


----------



## pva (Oct 30, 2011)

cliffboss said:
			
		

> Also on a side note: is there a good tutorial on getting sendmail to relay messages to a external email (Hotmail, GMail)?



If you don't want to handle mail locally, and only want to relay outgoing messages to another system for processing, you might want to replace sendmail with a simpler MTA, such as mail/ssmtp. 

This is a nice and easy-to-follow tutorial for setting up sSMTP with GMail. (I assume the same instructions could be used to set up relaying to Hotmail, but I haven't tried it myself.) As mentioned in the comments, you should install sSMTP with the following command:
[cmd=]# cd /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp/ && make install replace clean[/cmd]
This will automatically replace the default sendmail implementation with sSMTP, allowing you to skip step 4 of the tutorial.

One potential gotcha to be aware of is that passwords with special characters won't work (see under "Known Issue"); I had to change my old GMail password to a new one with only alpha-numeric characters in order to get relaying to work.


----------



## Ekimino (Nov 3, 2011)

I configured samba a couple of days ago, with none of the fancy stuff windows networks have to offer(Active Directory). Just a samba for file sharing. 

Here's my smb.conf, nothing fancy, but sharing works.

Hope it helps.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2011)

cliffboss said:
			
		

> The one problem I am having is trying to get Samba to to allow me to write to my server from my windows machine. So are there any good tutorials for a noob to Unix environment to get samba setup correctly to work with ZFS?


The fact the filesystem is ZFS is irrelevant.

http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/


----------

